# Jazz Fest New Orleans May 1-5 Wyndham La Belle Best Offer Takes



## jules54 (Apr 18, 2014)

Wyndham La Belle Maison
Just minutes from the French quarter

Check-in May 1(thurs)
Check-out May 5(mon)

Can break up reservation if you only need the weekend nights!!

Best Offer Takes-Must happen TODAY

One bedroom sleeps 4.  King sized bed in bedroom and sofa sleeper in living area. One bathroom with shower. Living area and kitchenette. Check out resort on www.tripadvisor.com 

Resort is top quality this is a very popular event weekend during the Jazz Fest. Airfare is still available from all parts of country if you get creative.

Have these 4 nites as someone bailed on me after asking for the reservation for over two months. Client cancelled after my Wyndham 15 day cancelation window. Someone is going to get a super deal.

Text or Call me
Julie  402-432-6706


----------



## jules54 (Apr 19, 2014)

Rented this on craigslist, but book another and have it waiting for someone to get a fantastic deal and me make a tiny bit of money


----------



## jules54 (Apr 22, 2014)

Rented thanks everyone who looked and the tuggers that texted and called.


----------

